# Steam = Trojan?



## Multi (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi guys. Everytime I launch Steam and Launch Day of Defeat or Counterstrike my Norton pops up and says that it has "Block Trojan Horse, Your Computer is Safe". At the same time, the game says its unavailable. In my brothers room next door he is able to access the game and we are on the same network, but he has no Norton. I was guessing the prob was Norton, but then I did a Spyhunter 2.9 scan and found I do infact have Trojan.Vundo on my PC. The wierd thing is that I have experienced no Virus-symtoms and no popups or lag or antyhing. So the question I have is, why all the sudden is Norton thinking DoD and CS are Trojans and why hasn't my Up-to-date norton or Ad-Aware not picked up this Trojan or is this Trojan even the one Norton is detecting? Thanks to all in advance. :grin:
My OS is WinXP w/SP2


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello and welcome to TSF :wave:

Looks like you have some nasties in there, i suggest that you follow the 5 steps then post a log.

5 steps:
*(Updated!) IMPORTANT - Read This Before Posting A Log *

You need to post your logs *Here* (Click on the link) in the HijackThis Log Help.

The HJT section has been very busy lately. So please be patient and you will get help.


----------



## Multi (Jul 8, 2007)

ok I went through steps 1 and during step 2 I ran the active scan and left my computer to go eat. I came back and it was closed alonmg with all other internet windows I had open?! Im going to try again. Could it be my screen saver? Im gonna runt he scan again but before i left I saw at least 1 virus, 14 spyware and 4 hijaker tools. :sigh:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Yea try again, if it doesn't work skip the step


----------



## Multi (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi, well after trying for ever to get Panda to work, I decided to use Kaparsky scan and it found nothing. I can post the log if you want but, it found no infected files. Also after I disabled my norton Auti-Protect I was able to play Day of Defeat without the Blocked Trojan message so that problm is solved, but the Trojan.Vundo still shows up in Spyhunter so I dont know? 

Here is the Link to the Hijack Log and Combofix.exe log.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/sec...elp/166210-hijack-log-viruses.html#post972445

Thanks:grin:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

No problem, and good luck with removing the Trojan


----------

